# Adjustable high heels yay or nay?



## Adrienne (Jun 13, 2008)

I know these came out awhile ago but i thought it was neat. its a shame none of them are really cute imo.


----------



## Amber77 (Jun 13, 2008)

Those are kinda cool, but I would be afraid of accidents that may occur... Like the heel falling off randomly...


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah that's a cool idea but I'd be afraid of them breaking.


----------



## beaglette (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't see how these work!

Back in my teenage years, I had a pair of heels that were too high. I took them in and had them cut down. Welllll they were the most uncomfortable things on the planet because the angle of the actual shoe was created FOR that specific heel height.

Based on my previous experience, I wonder if these would be uncomfortable to?

Warmly,

Brandi


----------



## Ashley (Jun 13, 2008)

Interesting! However, the shoe in the first pic looks so strange after being lowered.


----------



## katana (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:
Back in my teenage years, I had a pair of heels that were too high. I took them in and had them cut down. Welllll they were the most uncomfortable things on the planet because the angle of the actual shoe was created FOR that specific heel height. I never even thought about that beaglette, but I think you may be right!I too would be afraid to wear them, they do look as if they may just break, at any given time. Cute Idea though.


----------



## Anthea (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *beaglette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see how these work! 
Back in my teenage years, I had a pair of heels that were too high. I took them in and had them cut down. Welllll they were the most uncomfortable things on the planet because the angle of the actual shoe was created FOR that specific heel height.

Based on my previous experience, I wonder if these would be uncomfortable to?

Warmly,

Brandi

I agree Brandi, if the base of the shoe has no flex then the angles would be wrong by adjusting the heel height.

Looking at the photos it looks like the shoe is flexible in the base and therefore should be ok comfort wise at both heights. However this might make it more tiring to walk in with the high heel in place.

I have reservations about anything that is adjustable. From an engineering view I think any structure (the heel) that has a joint is not going to be as strong or as durable. IMO


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 14, 2008)

yea... i'm not buying into this...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Amber77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are kinda cool, but I would be afraid of accidents that may occur... Like the heel falling off randomly... Exactly what i thought.


----------



## Karren (Jun 14, 2008)

Like something you would see on Get Smart! Can you get one with a phone in it too?


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 14, 2008)

Well, I don't like any idea that lessens my need for another pair of shoes.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 14, 2008)

I do like the pink and black pair... not so much the others.

I'd be concerned about the angle too. I guess I'd be interested in trying them out, if not buying them!


----------



## cookarikappou (Jun 16, 2008)

i think this thing is cool yet dangerous... i wont wear them..


----------



## monniej (Jun 17, 2008)

that's looks crazy!


----------



## aney (Jun 18, 2008)

They are cute and practical... but they could get stuck into carpets and such


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 20, 2008)

WOW good invention!!!


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 27, 2008)

I think worrying about them not being durable enough and breaking is the biggest concern for me. Like what if you were climbing down a flight of stairs and one of the heel (when adjusted at its tallest height) accidentally breaks? I think you'll end up with a bad ankle sprain, and lucky too if you don't fall down the stairs with the sudden breaking of the heel.


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 6, 2008)

OH yeah I saw this on tv the other day!! Stacey had very good reviews on them. Would like to try one but heard they are pretty expensive right now.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 1, 2008)

For women on the go, carrying an extra pair of shoes around can be an inconvenience. If you hate switching back and forth from walking shoes to high heels

, now you don't have to thanks to Camileon Heels adjustable shoes. This shoe line features a variety of beautiful Italian shoes with adjustable heels. In seconds, you can switch the shoes from the high-heeled position of a 3 1/4-inch heel down to a 1 1/2-inch low-heeled, walking-friendly shoe. They offer a variety of pumps, slingbacks and slides. 

Created by the brother-and-sister team of Dr. David and Donna "Lauren" Handel, these shoes combine the style and sophistication of high heels with the convenience and comfort of low heels all in one shoe. Camileon Heels range in price for $210 to $325 and they offer free shipping and returns.

Check out the video to see how they work

source


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 1, 2008)

I went on their website- I like the idea, I just HATE every shoe they have!!!!

They need a designer with bette taste- they are all very 1990's Payless, before Payless got cute shoes.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 1, 2008)

I would so wear them. Even thinking about heels makes my feet hurt.


----------



## Karren (Aug 1, 2008)

Weird!!!!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 1, 2008)

we've had a few of these posts about Adjustable heels, and like Jenn said, every time, the idea is great but the designs are awful.

Sigh.


----------



## Anthea (Aug 1, 2008)

I would worry about the heel collapsing under me while in high heel mode lol

Did you notice in the video in every close up shot the front foot was blocking the view of the folded heel?


----------



## magosienne (Aug 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anthea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would worry about the heel collapsing under me while in high heel mode lol 
Did you notice in the video in every close up shot the front foot was blocking the view of the folded heel?

how funny ! i was thinking just the same thing !


----------



## ++ Sunshine ++ (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry but I am NOT convinced!


----------



## bCreative (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds interesting but weird!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldn't think they'd be entirely reliable? Like Anthea said...what if they collapse while you're wearing them as heels? People seem to have trouble breaking heels as is...no need to make it easier to break 'em!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 1, 2008)

I wouldn't trust them-they're not really cute anyways.


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 1, 2008)

That folded heel looks stupid! No wonder they try to hide it in their video! I can't believe these are $200-$300!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 1, 2008)

Posted before here






https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...els-81931.html

I wouldn't buy them haha, and for that price even less


----------



## Aprill (Aug 1, 2008)

oh dear, lol merge em up!!!!!! LOL


----------



## daer0n (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL, merged!


----------



## ticki (Aug 1, 2008)

the pink and black ones look ok...


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 3, 2008)

i would like to try those!!


----------

